# 17 HMR who makes it



## nwokhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking for 17 hmr auto I accelerator arms makes one who else if anybody


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Didn't Magnum Research just come out with a semi-auto .17 HMR? I believe so 

EDIT:

Yup. They do make one. It's under the designation of "MLR-1722 M".


```
http://www.magnumresearch.com/Expand.asp?ProductCode=MLR17M2H
```


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like that round in a bolt action. I did almost build a 17M2 on a Ruger 10-22 action. But I thought ammo is high enough and forgot about it. I would like to shoot one though just once..Yeah..just once.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I like that round in a bolt action. I did almost build a 17M2 on a Ruger 10-22 action. But I thought ammo is high enough and forgot about it. I would like to shoot one though just once..Yeah..just once.


I guess the thing magnum research ran into was that the gasses produced by the .17 round made it impractical to have a semi auto .17. Thus, there is a gas block in the stock on my link above


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Just sating. I like the round ion a bolt action. But using it as a varmint round I'm not doing any quick fire. I get the target in scope and squeeze off one. The targets is hit. That was my only thing about the 17HMR. I just don't see a need to get a semi. Not that there shouldn't be one. In realty the 22 Mag takes care of anything the 17HMR is any good for. The only reason I have one at all is that I got the rifle 200 bucks under going price.:mrgreen:


----------

